# Several Different types of pigeons to trade or sell



## ncfancypigeon (Jan 10, 2008)

I have many fancy fantailed pigeons, all different colors, several tumblers/rollers, and two female Valencians (sp?).
I would like to trade many of these for white homing pigeons, or some white doves, or both.
If you don't have them and are interested in any of these pigeons, I will sell them if I can make enough to purchase the white ones that we need.
Please email with any questions. I do have pictures of some up on a thread here.
I'm in North Carolina and have never shipped birds the way it seems people do with pigeons, so I'd need help with that.


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Kindra, You have birds for sale???? send pics and price to [email protected], why didnt you tell me???? i would have purchased a long time ago..... i will help with shipping....

Rod 562 481 4280 anytime ( ive posted lots on the BOP... check it out... we missed you


----------



## ncfancypigeon (Jan 10, 2008)

Rod,
I sent you an email. My email address sometimes gets caught in spam blockers, so check please.


----------



## YARDBIRD (Mar 27, 2007)

*What part of NC are you in?*

I am in Waynesville, just west of Asheville.

I just had a baby so I was out of the "birding" last year.

I have one adorable pigeon that needs friends.

My pen is 11x32x8 and my pigeon lives with some golden pheasents which he gets along with remarkably well. He is like the little brother. I do want to get him a friend or 2 though... 

I have called a couple of people locally and their birds are laying eggs and so they cant break parents out of their nests to sell any.


----------

